# erratic fuel guage



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

first off i dont know where to post this so if there is a better place please move it there. my fuel guage is messed up and it erratically goes up and down. is there a sensor that is going bad or something? what can be done to solve this because it is hard to guage when i need to get gas and it will look bad when i try to sell the car.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

98sx said:


> first off i dont know where to post this so if there is a better place please move it there. my fuel guage is messed up and it erratically goes up and down. is there a sensor that is going bad or something? what can be done to solve this because it is hard to guage when i need to get gas and it will look bad when i try to sell the car.


Underneath the seat or in the trunk, you can get to a couple of electrical connections that attach to the fuel sender. This is the unit in your fuel tank that tells the fuel gauge how much fuel you have. Look and make sure they are secure. You might have to remove a circular plate in your trunk (you didn't say which Nissan you have) to get to the electrical connections. There should be two of them. 

Unless you've got some confidence about doing electrical tests and opening up a fuel tank to replace the sender, I would take it to a mechanic.

Regards,
Michael


----------

